# My new layout



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Enjoyed chat tonight. I mentioned my new layout. Here's a plot. Each color represents two lanes. The two diagonals are overpasses. Most of the track sits flat on the table. The ends of the table are 6' wide and the middle section is 4' wide. It's 12' long.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Whoa, that looks cool!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Sorry I had to leave chat right after you got there. My slot cave is a sauna, even after the cool front moved through... :freak:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice looking layout TK. Would love to see pictures of the table, it the table rounded also? 

Enjoyed chating with you Saturday night as well. 

Thanks for posting.


Rob


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

The table top is 4x6 on each end and 4x4 in the middle. I'll get a picture in here soon.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Quadruple dogbones without a bunch of fiddly-dee technical malarkey. That looks really fast. Bitchen!


----------

